# pkg query



## user00 (Jun 25, 2021)

Is there a short-hand syntax for querying all available information about a package?


----------



## Tieks (Jun 25, 2021)

`pkg info -f <package name>`


----------



## jmos (Jun 25, 2021)

A little bit more: `pkg info -fADdrklbB <package name>`
You can use an alias for the "short-hand" thing


----------



## user00 (Jun 25, 2021)

I was intimidated by the query command and felt it was over the top. If info does it then it should suffice.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 25, 2021)

Messages are useful. 

`pkg query %M …`


----------

